# lehetséges idegen élet formák ( szén- szilicium- és egyébb alapuló életforma )?



## stalkerwalker (2017 Július 21)

Szerintem önzőség lenne azt állatani , hogy egyedül vannak , valószínű hogy a galaxisukban számtalan lakot bolygó és hold létezhet az más kérdés hogy az élet milyen szinten tarthat rajta bakteriális szinten van vagy már összetettebb életformák . Az való színű , hogy szén alapuló életformák lehetnek és az egyre valószínűbb , hogy szilícium alapuló élet pedig valószínű nem létezik . Az valószínűnek tartom , hogy lehetnek olyan idegen életformák amelyek amely víz helyet pl. ammónia-át vagy más poláris oldószert , folyókén szénhidrogén-et vagy egyéb vegyületetek építetek be a sajátszervezetükben ,de ezek az életformák is szén alapuló életformás de velünk ellentétben nem szén-víz alapuló hanem szén-ammónia , szén-víz-ammónia , szén-metanol . szén-etanol és egyéb , és azt is valószínűnek tartom hogy egyes idegen fajok a dns-ükben és az rns-ükben más hasonló ötszénatomos cukrot vagy például más fajta bázis párokkal rendelkeznek . de vajon milyen lehetséges idegen életformák létezhetnek ?


----------



## Umaksuman (2017 Július 25)

stalkerwalker írta:


> Szerintem önzőség lenne azt állatani , hogy egyedül vannak , valószínű hogy a galaxisukban számtalan lakot bolygó és hold létezhet az más kérdés hogy az élet milyen szinten tarthat rajta bakteriális szinten van vagy már összetettebb életformák . Az való színű , hogy szén alapuló életformák lehetnek és az egyre valószínűbb , hogy szilícium alapuló élet pedig valószínű nem létezik . Az valószínűnek tartom , hogy lehetnek olyan idegen életformák amelyek amely víz helyet pl. ammónia-át vagy más poláris oldószert , folyókén szénhidrogén-et vagy egyéb vegyületetek építetek be a sajátszervezetükben ,de ezek az életformák is szén alapuló életformás de velünk ellentétben nem szén-víz alapuló hanem szén-ammónia , szén-víz-ammónia , szén-metanol . szén-etanol és egyéb , és azt is valószínűnek tartom hogy egyes idegen fajok a dns-ükben és az rns-ükben más hasonló ötszénatomos cukrot vagy például más fajta bázis párokkal rendelkeznek . de vajon milyen lehetséges idegen életformák létezhetnek ?


Szerintem nem kellene kihagyni a "bakteriális szint" alatti életformákat sem. A ma ismert földi baktériumok több milliárd éves evolúciós versenyfutás nyertesei, de az élet nyilván nem velük kezdődött. És természetesen azon is lehet vitatkozni (és vitatkoznak is rendesen), hogy mik az élet, az élőnek tekinthető rendszerek kritériumai.
Ami pedig a kémiát illeti: azzal egyetértek, hogy a szén, mint az alkalmas kémiai elemek közül a leggyakoribb az ismert Világmindenségben, a legvalószínűbb jelölt. Viszont éppen a kémiai sokoldalúsága miatt szerintem létezhetnek akár a lipid - aminosav - fehérje - DNS/RNS rendszerektől alapvetően eltérő megoldások is.
A szilícium (esetleg bór, vagy kén) mint az élet alapja ellen a szakértők jócskán tudnak felhozni érveket, de ezek szerintem túlságosan az általuk legjobban ismert "ambient"-kémián alapulnak. A hőmérséklet hatását ugyan még elég egyszerűen lehet vizsgálni, vagy akár előre kiszámolni a kémiai reakciókra, de a nyomással már bonyolultabb a helyzet. Szélsőségesen nagy nyomásokon gyakran érik még meglepetések a kémikusokat, ezért nem tartanám élből kizártnak, hogy ilyen körülmények között más kémiai elemekből is összeállhatnak élőnek tekinthető rendszerek.


----------



## Csillagözön (2017 Július 26)

[QUOTE="Umaksuman, post: 5166139, member: 328992" [/QUOTE].

"......Szélsőségesen nagy nyomásokon gyakran érik még meglepetések a kémikusokat, ezért nem tartanám élből kizártnak, hogy ilyen körülmények között más kémiai elemekből is összeállhatnak élőnek tekinthető rendszerek....."

Ha van hozzá egy Teremtô...


----------



## Umaksuman (2017 Július 27)

Csillagözön írta:


> Ha van hozzá egy Teremtô...


Egyetértek. Ha már akár egyetlen Teremtő is természeti törvényként így beleteremtette a világba az önszerveződést, a többi akár fejre is állhat, akkor sem tudja megakadályozni az "élőnek tekinthető rendszerek" spontán kialakulását.


----------



## Boximiki (2019 Április 22)

Üdv. Tételezzük fel, hogy az ősrobbanás "nulla óra nulla-nullakor" történt. Földlakóknak vagyis Nekünk az óránk most mutat reggel ,
három órát ez alatt az eltelt három óra alatt fejlődött ki MINDEN ami most minket körül vesz. (Jó és Rossz egyformán.) 
Ha ezt elfogadjuk mint lehetőséget akkor el kell fogadni azt is, hogy vannak olyan "HELYEK" ahol az óra már öt - hat vagy ennél is több "időt" mutat.
Tehát náluk egy (ici-picit) mindenben előbbre vannak.
Na igen ,hogy miért nem jelentkeznek ? 
Gondold végig. Ki lehet biztosan jelenteni,hogy nem voltak vagy nincsenek itt.
(((Ki kíváncsi egy Önmagát elpusztító lényre akit mi EMBERNEK hívunk ?)))
A megmagyarázhatatlan ,építmények és történések Őket igazolják.
/Nem kell velem egyet érteni, de Szerintem így van./


----------



## Umaksuman (2019 Április 23)

Boximiki írta:


> Üdv. Tételezzük fel, hogy az ősrobbanás "nulla óra nulla-nullakor" történt. Földlakóknak vagyis Nekünk az óránk most mutat reggel ,
> három órát ez alatt az eltelt három óra alatt fejlődött ki MINDEN ami most minket körül vesz. (Jó és Rossz egyformán.)
> Ha ezt elfogadjuk mint lehetőséget akkor el kell fogadni azt is, hogy vannak olyan "HELYEK" ahol az óra már öt - hat vagy ennél is több "időt" mutat.
> Tehát náluk egy (ici-picit) mindenben előbbre vannak.
> ...


Miért kéne automatikusan elfogadnunk, hogy 'vannak olyan "HELYEK" ahol az óra már öt - hat vagy ennél is több "időt" mutat'? Egyetlen ismert példa – a sajátunk – alapján honnan tudhatnánk, hogy nálunk az élet mai formáinak kialakulása nem páratlanul gyorsan, vagy éppen valószínűtlenül lassan történt-e meg? És egy a miénknél gyorsabban kialakult életformának miért kellene mindenben 'egy (ici-picit) előbbre' lennie? A földi archaeák például nem csak az embernél, de az összes többsejtű élőlénynél is évmilliárdokkal korábban fejlődtek ki, a biokémiájukat még az emberi technikai civilizáció sem tudta lekörözni, náluk viszont még az állandó többsejtű struktúrák és a tudat sem fejlődött ki, mégis földtörténeti korokon át fennmaradtak. Azt pedig biztosan nem jelenthetjük ki, hogy efféle "idegenek" 'nem voltak vagy nincsenek itt', hiszen a Földön élő mikroszkopikus egysejtű életformáknak még a DNS vizsgálatok eredménye szerint is csak egy töredékét ismerjük, ez pedig természetesen semmilyen becslést nem ad a DNS-t nem, vagy másmilyen formában használó élőlények számáról. 'A megmagyarázhatatlan ,építmények és történések' őket például semmiképpen nem igazolják, azok "megmagyarázhatatlansága" lehet akár a mi "megmagyarázó képességünk" hiányosságainak következménye is.


----------



## Boximiki (2019 Május 20)

Nem kell hinni az "idegen" civilizációban.
Lehet hivatkozni az Én még nem találkoztam velük ,tőlem lehetnek. A legmodernebb kutatások eredményeire vagy sikertelenségére (DNS Mikrobiológia és mindenre, De az biztos ,hogy NEM VAGYUNK EGYEDÜL !


----------



## Umaksuman (2019 Május 21)

Boximiki írta:


> Nem kell hinni az "idegen" civilizációban.
> Lehet hivatkozni az Én még nem találkoztam velük ,tőlem lehetnek. A legmodernebb kutatások eredményeire vagy sikertelenségére (DNS Mikrobiológia és mindenre, De az biztos ,hogy NEM VAGYUNK EGYEDÜL !


Bizonyító erejű megfigyelések híján csak hinni lehet az "idegen civilizációban".
Viszont erre alapozva bizonyítottságot kijelenteni enyhén szólva is megalapozatlan állításnak tűnik.
A pusztán az ismert Világmindenség méretére és az egyetlen ismert "nem idegen" civilizáció létére alapozott találgatások pedig akkora bizonytalanságot adnak a legközelebbi "idegen civilizáció" távolságát illetően, amibe a GYAKORLATILAG EGYEDÜL VAGYUNK is bőven belefér.


----------



## Csillagözön (2019 Május 22)

Umaksuman írta:


> Bizonyító erejű megfigyelések híján csak hinni lehet az "idegen civilizációban".
> Viszont erre alapozva bizonyítottságot kijelenteni enyhén szólva is megalapozatlan állításnak tűnik.
> A pusztán az ismert Világmindenség méretére és az egyetlen ismert "nem idegen" civilizáció létére alapozott találgatások pedig akkora bizonytalanságot adnak a legközelebbi "idegen civilizáció" távolságát illetően, amibe a GYAKORLATILAG EGYEDÜL VAGYUNK is bőven belefér.




A lényeg, hogy olyan anyagokat és olyan hőfokot kell keresni a "Világban", amiből és amiben megjelenhet az ÉLET, és utána maga az ember, aki olyan okos lesz, hogy így tudja magát reprodukálni. És alkotni fog egy "civilizációt".

Ugye, ha rossz a hangulatod, rosszul kapcsolódnak valahol a testedben az atomjaid....hát, ilyen egyszerű az élet...


----------



## Csillagözön (2019 Május 22)

_".....A pusztán az ismert Világmindenség méretére és az egyetlen ismert "nem idegen" civilizáció létére alapozott találgatások pedig akkora bizonytalanságot adnak a legközelebbi "idegen civilizáció" távolságát illetően, amibe a GYAKORLATILAG EGYEDÜL VAGYUNK is bőven belefér....."_

Ez nagyon jó megfogalmazás. Mert akkor már nem csak véletlenek vannak, hanem "nagyon" véletlenek is._...___


----------



## Umaksuman (2019 Május 23)

Csillagözön írta:


> A lényeg, hogy olyan anyagokat és olyan hőfokot kell keresni a "Világban", amiből és amiben megjelenhet az ÉLET, és utána maga az ember, aki olyan okos lesz, hogy így tudja magát reprodukálni. És alkotni fog egy "civilizációt".


A keresés önmagában még semmit nem bizonyít. Találni kellene ilyet, akkor lehetne bizonyosságról beszélni. És mivel az ilyen anyagok és hőfok kérdésében is csak a saját példánk alapján tudunk (többé-kevésbé) pontosan nyilatkozni, szerintem ez a kijelentésed semmiben sem cáfolja az idézett hozzászólásomat.


> Ugye, ha rossz a hangulatod, rosszul kapcsolódnak valahol a testedben az atomjaid....hát, ilyen egyszerű az élet...


Neked el is hinném, hogy ezt komolyan gondolod, hiszen a kedvenc hírforrásaidban efféle primitív egyszerűsítésekkel is gyakran találkozhat az ember. De az általam leírtakból szerinted hogyan lehet ilyen következtetést levonni?



> Ez nagyon jó megfogalmazás. Mert akkor már nem csak véletlenek vannak, hanem "nagyon" véletlenek is._...___


Ez nagyon rossz megfogalmazás. Mert akkor az ismeretek hiányából eredő bizonytalanságot nagyvonalúan összekeverjük a bizonyos jelenségek véletlen voltából eredővel, illetve a bekövetkező események szubjektív váratlanságát azok objektív valószínűségével. A tárgyalt kérdésben pedig a bizonytalanság túlnyomó része az ismeretek hiányából ered, ide értve a "civilizációk" létrejöttéhez vezető egyes események valószínűsége ismeretének hiányos voltát is.
A "GYAKORLATILAG" kitétellel pedig arra kívántam rámutatni, hogy a rendelkezésre álló ismeretek birtokában a te szavaiddal élve '"nagyon" véletlennek' tűnne, ha egy másik pendelyes, strandpapucsos "mindenható teremtő" egy másik "idegen civilizációt" hordozó másik "lapos Földet" tőlünk olyan távolságra teremtett volna meg, ahonnan a "teremtett világ" ismert törvényszerűségeit figyelembe véve a "teremtés" óta eltelt ötezer-egynéhányszáz év alatt akár csak tudomást is szerezhettünk volna.


----------



## Boximiki (2019 Május 23)

Szeretet teljes JÓ estét minden IDEGEN kereső és tagadó társamnak.

Nem vitatkozni akarok, de emlékszem gyerekkorom regényeire amit Verne papa írt. Mekkorákat nevetgéltünk a fantazmagóriáin.
Ezután eltelt egy párszor X év és láss csodát, majd mindegyik megvalósult. (Képzeld ha még ma is mosolyognánk a mobil telefonon, vagy az űrhajókon.) Ez az utolsó 50-60 év történése ,fejlődése.Szépen hangzik a Hőfok-Kvantum fizika-Világ mindenség- stb..stb. teória de ha a mai tudományt "beültették" volna a Neander-völgyi Samuba nembiztos ,hogy ma előbbre lennénk. Ezzel azt akarom mondani,hogy MINDEN TUDOMÁNYOS haladás egy előre beprogramozott történés amit nem az emberi elme irányít és a kellő érettségkor adja át az emberiségnek. Olyan ugyanis nem létezik, hogy leülök és kitalálok olyat ami még nincs ,ez csak véletlen lehet. De tudjuk ,hogy véletlenek nincsenek.
Minden az OK és OKOZAT köré írható fel.

Köszi ,hogy elolvastad a véleményem.


----------



## Umaksuman (2019 Május 24)

Boximiki írta:


> Szeretet teljes JÓ estét minden IDEGEN kereső és tagadó társamnak.
> 
> Nem vitatkozni akarok, de emlékszem gyerekkorom regényeire amit Verne papa írt. Mekkorákat nevetgéltünk a fantazmagóriáin.
> Ezután eltelt egy párszor X év és láss csodát, majd mindegyik megvalósult. (Képzeld ha még ma is mosolyognánk a mobil telefonon, vagy az űrhajókon.) Ez az utolsó 50-60 év történése ,fejlődése.Szépen hangzik a Hőfok-Kvantum fizika-Világ mindenség- stb..stb. teória de ha a mai tudományt "beültették" volna a Neander-völgyi Samuba nembiztos ,hogy ma előbbre lennénk. Ezzel azt akarom mondani,hogy MINDEN TUDOMÁNYOS haladás egy előre beprogramozott történés amit nem az emberi elme irányít és a kellő érettségkor adja át az emberiségnek. Olyan ugyanis nem létezik, hogy leülök és kitalálok olyat ami még nincs ,ez csak véletlen lehet. De tudjuk ,hogy véletlenek nincsenek.
> ...


Én pedig vitatkozni akarok, mert az eddig tárgyalt témánkhoz képest ez az állításod is félreértésre (és ezért persze vitára is) okot adó tévedést tartalmaz. Verne ugyanis fikciós regényeket írt, nem pedig egy tudományosnak nevezett fórumon tett olyan kijelentéseket, miszerint "biztos, hogy" LÉTEZIK HOLDBA EMBERT LÖVŐ ÁGYÚ vagy LEVEGŐNÉL NEHEZEBB REPÜLŐ SZERKEZET. Én sem azt a tényt vitattam, hogy te hiszel az "idegen civilizációk" létezésében, hiszen hinni tények ismerete nélkül, vagy akár azok ellenében is lehet. Viszont ha valaki 50-60 évvel ezelőtt azt állította volna, hogy biztosan létezik mobil telefon vagy űrhajó, azt nem prófétának, hanem hazugnak vagy bolondnak nevezték volna, és szerintem teljes joggal.

Azzal szintén nem tudok egyetérteni, hogy kizárólag a "tudományos haladást" tekinted "előre programozott történésnek". Hiszen az éppen emberi elme irányította munkamódszereiben különbözik minden más nem tudományos haladástól (vagy visszalépéstől is), és ez teszi hatékonyabbá és eredményesebbé például a kinyilatkoztatásoknak nevezett "programokon" alapuló ismeretszerzési módszereknél. Ezért az eredményeit legfeljebb csak úgy tekinthetnéd véletlennek, mint mikor a több órás fárasztó munkád után "véletlenül" fel lesz ásva a kerted, vagy tiszta lesz a lakásod. (És mindennek természetesen nem lesz akadálya az sem, ha az a kert korábban még soha nem volt felásva, vagy a lakás kitakarítva)

Azt pedig rosszul tudjátok, hogy véletlenek nincsenek. Egyrészt a kvantumfizika minden eddigi eredménye azt igazolja, hogy létezik objektív (tehát nem a tudásunk hiányosságából eredő) véletlen, másrészt nem csak a "tudós elmék", de még a tudatlan gyermekek is ismernek jó néhány olyan természetes folyamatot, ami a mikrorészecskék szintjén jelentkező bizonytalanságokat emberi érzékekkel is észrevehetővé tudja felerősíteni. (Legfeljebb az utóbbiak ezzel nincsenek tisztában). Azt a tényt már a csecsemők is ismerik, hogy az általuk kiváltott vagy kiváltani szándékozott események nem mindig egyformán valósulnak meg. Az pedig szintén nagyon könnyen belátható matek, hogy az ilyen események megfigyelhető, ezáltal mérhető tulajdonságai egy jellemzőnek kiválasztott érték körül olyan szóródást fognak mutatni, amiben az ehhez az értékhez közeli nagyságúak gyakrabban fordulnak elő, az attól nagyon távol esők viszont csak elvétve, gyakorlatilag véletlenül. Csak hogy érthetőbben illusztráljam: pl. a kanálban lévő papi viszonylag gyakran köt ki a baba szájában vagy annak közvetlen közelében, jóval ritkábban a fülében, de hogy a szomszéd néni dekoltázsában landoljon, az már olyan ritka véletlen, hogy még az unokák is mesélni fognak róla. És mindez ugyanúgy "az OK és OKOZAT köré írható fel" anélkül, hogy istenek vagy "idegenek" csodás közreműködését kellene keresnünk a háttérben.


És megköszönném, ha elfogadnád, hogy nekem is lehet véleményem a véleményedről, és nem tekintenéd bántónak, ha az esetleg eltér a tiédtől.


----------



## Boximiki (2019 Május 24)

Szia. Umaksuman barátom (ha nevezhetlek így). A vélemény szabad mondá egy hozzáértő, tehát nincs miért haragudnom. 
Szerintem az a jó ha különböznek a vélemények mert ez viszi előre "szekeret". Annak idején amikor idejönnek az idegen civilizáció küldöttei,remélem egy pohár bor mellett átvesszük ezt az egészet. 
Legyenek hasznosak a napjaid és érezd magad mindig kiválóan.


----------



## Boximiki (2019 Május 24)

Szia. Umaksuman barátom (ha nevezhetlek így). A vélemény szabad mondá egy hozzáértő, tehát nincs miért haragudnom. 
Szerintem az a jó ha különböznek a vélemények mert ez viszi előre "szekeret". Annak idején amikor idejönnek az idegen civilizáció küldöttei,remélem egy pohár bor mellett átvesszük ezt az egészet. 
Legyenek hasznosak a napjaid és érezd magad mindig kiválóan.


----------



## Umaksuman (2019 Május 26)

Mi az, senki sem látta a tegnap éjszakai nagy ufó-rajzást? Sebaj, a nagy érdeklődésre való tekintettel ma, és a következő néhány éjszakán megismétlik a műsort. Érdemes megnézni, nem mindennapi látvány.
(Ma 22 óra körülre, és valamivel 23:30 utánra terveznek egy-egy 5-10 perces előadást, a későbbi ígérkezik látványosabbnak. A szüzekre vigyázzatok, nehogy csak megszokásból elrabolják őket.)


----------



## Róbert Ortú (2019 Május 26)

Végre egy normális topik, ahol nem a politika ürügyén alázzák porig egymást az emberek. Ezt követem innentől kezdve.


----------



## Boximiki (2019 Május 28)

Umaksuman írta:


> Mi az, senki sem látta a tegnap éjszakai nagy ufó-rajzást? Sebaj, a nagy érdeklődésre való tekintettel ma, és a következő néhány éjszakán megismétlik a műsort. Érdemes megnézni, nem mindennapi látvány.
> (Ma 22 óra körülre, és valamivel 23:30 utánra terveznek egy-egy 5-10 perces előadást, a későbbi ígérkezik látványosabbnak. A szüzekre vigyázzatok, nehogy csak megszokásból elrabolják őket.)




Basszus későn olvastam a felhívásod.Sajna erről lemaradtam. No de sebaj járnak Ők még ere gondolom üzenni fognak Neked,hogy tudj szólni ismét. (Tudod az "EDDA" Patakiban nem bízok mert már átvert egy párszor.)


----------



## Umaksuman (2019 Május 29)

Boximiki írta:


> Basszus későn olvastam a felhívásod.Sajna erről lemaradtam. No de sebaj járnak Ők még ere gondolom üzenni fognak Neked,hogy tudj szólni ismét. (Tudod az "EDDA" Patakiban nem bízok mert már átvert egy párszor.)


Az "üzeneteiket" te is elolvashatod pl. a https://www.n2yo.com/passes/?s=74001# címen De tanácsos városi fényektől távolra menni, és legalább egy binokulár sem árt hozzá. Ráadásul az előrejelzések sem túl pontosak, mert az "ufók" folyamatosan (igaz, csak kis mértékben) gyorsítanak, és előbb-utóbb kezdenek is majd szétszóródni.


----------

